

Evolution versus Intelligent Design: a mathematician's view - cwalcott
http://web.maths.unsw.edu.au/~norman/papers/IntelligentDesignhtml/IntelligentDesign1.htm

======
doctorwho
We should not be surprised to find strong relationships between the universe
we observe and the formal system we invented to describe it. Mathematics is
not static, we are constantly extending the formalism to explain new things we
discover. We have invented plenty of bad formalisms (and beliefs) it's easy to
focus on what we got right. This essay is an attempt to disguise mysticism as
mathematics.

